# Neck line piping?



## LacedAlternative (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what the piping inside of sweatshirts is called? I've seen it on shirts as well. It goes over the hem of the entire inside stitch where the labels are sewn in, LRG has done this one there shirts but there's has a print on the piping instead of it being plain if that helps understand what I'm referring to. AA uses it on there zip hoodies as well. Reason for this is I recently got new tags and I'm replacing the old ones, but when the seemtress cut into them and re sew'd it it was obvious and not great for hanger appeal, so I'm thinking about getting this piping sewn in to cover it up along with the rest of the neckline. 

thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's called "neck tape."


----------

